# Florida live oak tree leaves in aqauriums?



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

I was looking at some of the dead leaves on the property where I am staying in Florida (I left -25C back home, nice change) and I asked what kind they were. Live Oak.

I know that they are not the same oaks as at home at all but they are a hardwood and the leaves look durable.

Has anyone used these in their tanks or know if they can be used without leaching something harmful into the water? I would plan on boiling and re-drying them before using them.

I like their size as they are much smaller than regular oak leaves so they won't cover the bottom quite the same.

Jeff.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have used these leaves and currently using leaves from birch tree.
No need to boil the leaves or rinse them for that matter so long as you are certain no pesticides or other chemical's have been used on tree's or ground where leaves are lying.
I gather enough leaves in the fall after they are dry and only soak em for a day or two until thety sink in the bucket otherwise,,they will float for a day or two in the aquarium:|
Tannin's they relase cause no harm to fishes, but do stain the water depending on how many and what size the leaves are.
Personally think there are infusoria cyst's on the leaves that young fishes and shrimp readily get after, so is another reason not to boil them.(have seen shrimp's young fish feed from the leaves)
I normally let the leaves deteriorate and replace em once the original's are all but gone.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I have those leaves in my tank, they've worked beautifully. 
I always boil mine for about twenty minutes just to be safe, you never know what could be on them. I let them sit in a bag of tank water overnight so that they'll absorb water and will sink when they're placed in the tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a few select handful in my 75. I'd boil them for safety measures and soak them according to how much tannins you like.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm going to bring some home then and have some more brought back by someone else (motorhome)... get about a year's worth.

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

How are you liking FL so far? Must be a bit of a shock with the weather and all, haha.


----------



## Nilet699 (Dec 1, 2012)

As I don't particularly like many floating plants...and the ones I do are epic hard to get hold of..... and someone mentioned they float for a few days....
Is there a leaf out there that won't sink? I quite like the idea of floating leaves permanently....


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

jentralala said:


> How are you liking FL so far? Must be a bit of a shock with the weather and all, haha.


No, warmer weather is never a shock until I head back... cold is a shock. I usually head down here April/May as we like the hotter weather and don't like going back to winter.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Nilet699 said:


> As I don't particularly like many floating plants...and the ones I do are epic hard to get hold of..... and someone mentioned they float for a few days....
> Is there a leaf out there that won't sink? I quite like the idea of floating leaves permanently....


Here ya go...


----------



## Nilet699 (Dec 1, 2012)

Haha Jeff, there _not quite_ what I was looking for


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Hopefully we don't have a "cold snap" while you're here. Though I would guess our "cold snaps" are a bit like your summers, haha


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

jentralala said:


> Hopefully we don't have a "cold snap" while you're here. Though I would guess our "cold snaps" are a bit like your summers, haha


I prefer the heat while here, so here's hoping... although I put my order in for a solid week of really nice weather... I've never been let down yet.

Anyone know of any really cool large or unique fish shops in the Fort Pierce, Vero Beach areas?

Jeff.


----------



## Robert Ferguson (Aug 29, 2021)

JDM said:


> I prefer the heat while here, so here's hoping... although I put my order in for a solid week of really nice weather... I've never been let down yet.
> 
> Anyone know of any really cool large or unique fish shops in the Fort Pierce, Vero Beach areas?
> 
> Jeff.


There is a good one in Sarasota if you can get there it's called wet pets its on 17th street


----------

